# Newbie trying to build a chicken coop



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I am trying to build a house for some chickens but have no experience of carpentry besides putting stuff like a garden or some shelves up. These things required no specific carpentry skills, I thought a chicken coop would be easy. And it mostly seems to be.

Except for the actual joinery! I have no idea how to attach the four legs to the cross beams that will form the main box structure and support the floor. I looked up joinery methods and it seems mortise and tenon joints are used to attach things at right-angle like this. This is something I have not done before but am happy to try.

But there needs to be two cross beams joined to the upright members. One to form the front of the structure one for the side. These will need to be at the same height, so two tenon joints would interfere with each other and not work right?

Using screws would be the easiest method for me, as I have no specific carpentry skills and little equipment. But what would be an effective way to use screws to join each cross member to the each upright leg?

I am attempting to build something like this:

http://www.justcages.co.uk/products/steve-fisher-woodwork-fishlake-chicken-house#

(without the attached cage)

Everything seems logical and easy except for the actual joinery of the main structure.

I can list the timber I have, but dimensions will be in the odd mix of imperial & metric that we British use.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would use carriage bolts or lag screws go to home depot or your local hardware store and tell them what you want to do and they will help you with it. Joe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Structures like that don't require complex joinery methods, IMO. As stated, bolts/washers/nuts will work, as well as screws. For example, if your uprights are 4x4's, cross members (2x4's) could attach to the exterior, two or more at each point of attachment. Whatever hardware you choose, select weather resistant products.












 





.
.


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

Unfortunately our hardware stores in the UK are staffed by the same sort of pimply faced teenagers that you might expect to find in McDonald's.

They will not be much help!

I looked up the lag screw joining method, looks simple enough like something I can do. But Im just wondering whether it will really be strong enough? As the large cross members I have to attach horizontally will then not be directly joined to the vertical members at all. But via a diagonal brace with only one lag screw per corner.

Is this enough?


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> Structures like that don't require complex joinery methods, IMO. As stated, bolts/washers/nuts will work, as well as screws. For example, if your uprights are 4x4's, cross members (2x4's) could attach to the exterior, two or more at each point of attachment. Whatever hardware you choose, select weather resistant products.
> 
> ...


My uprights are 3x2"

The horizontals are 2x2"

I also have lots of 2x1" that could be incorporated somewhere.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bear said:


> My uprights are 3x2"
> 
> The horizontals are 2x2"
> 
> I also have lots of 2x1" that could be incorporated somewhere.



Not what I would use.












 





.
.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would use uprights 4x4 ,horizontials at least 2x4's, plywood floor. Two lag screws in each corner should be good.I don't think chickens weight that much.lol Joe :laughing:


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

When you guys talk of using lag screws do you mean that the screw goes through a diagonal brace similar to how a table might be made?










Also, I think you guys have a much bigger scale in your minds than this is going to be. Just 3 chickens!

I think 2x3's for the uprights and 2x2's for the horizontals will surely be plenty strong enough if I figure out the right way to join them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bear said:


> When you guys talk of using lag screws do you mean that the screw goes through a diagonal brace similar to how a table might be made?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're talking about a structure that sits outside and is subject to various weather elements, such as wind shear. Having 4x4's as verticals, the 2x4's would attach to the outside of the 4x4, and lag screws (ones with wood type threads) could be used, or through bolts with washers and nuts.

If you determine that your selection of structural materials is sufficient, I can only offer an opinion. You asked.












 





.
.


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> If you determine that your selection of structural materials is sufficient, I can only offer an opinion. You asked.
> 
> .
> .


Thankyou, sorry if I sounded like I was rejecting your advice. I just thought your recommendations for materials may have been based on the idea that this was going to be much larger than it is.

The whole structure will be less than 4 feet while and 2 feet deep. 3 chickens thats it. Ive looked up factory made coops for up to 6 birds. And they have been a similar size.

Do you have a image that shows the lag screw or bolt joining method that you are suggesting?

Very grateful, thankyou.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bear here is a machined bolt this is how you use the bolts to connect two pieces of wood.you would have to get the right size bolt for the job. they have all kind of sizes. Just drill through the two pieces of wood and insert bolt. sorry for the mistake on the name of the bolt . Joe


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

See if you can get something like this http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/RSS_1_2_information.htm faster to use than lags, stronger and rated for exterior use.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had some rabbit cages and my floors were galvanized mesh wire so I didn't have to clean the cage all the time. My cages were built out of 2X4s as that is all I needed and they were about the size you are wanting. I nailed mine all together then used deck screws as the cages will most likely come apart if not screwed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not*



wood138 said:


> View attachment 17001
> 
> Bear here is a* carriage bolt *this is how you use the bolts to connect two pieces of wood.you would have to get the right size bolt for the job. they have all kind of sizes. Just drill through the two pieces of wood and insert bolt. Joe


Joe, nice photos and well meaning advice, except that is not a carriage bolt that you show, its a hex head machine bolt.
These are carriage bolts, and have a rounded smooth head with a square section underneath so that when drawn into the wood it "locks" and can't rotate. You use a wrench from only one side.  bill 
   
 Carriage Bolt


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How many chickens are going to occupy this hen house? 

Why are you making it so far off the ground?

From what I am reading on here it sounds overbuilt unless it is for a large number of chickens.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bear's post no 8.....3 chickens*

..."Also, I think you guys have a much bigger scale in your minds than this is going to be. Just 3 chickens!"  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> ..."Also, I think you guys have a much bigger scale in your minds than this is going to be. Just 3 chickens!"  bill



That's true, but what if they were 500 lb chickens???
.




















 





.
.


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> How many chickens are going to occupy this hen house?
> 
> Why are you making it so far off the ground?
> 
> ...


Im making it about 16 inches off the ground to allow a little space for the chickens to shelter underneath if it is too sunny in summer. Plus it will stop rats gnawing at the sides of the coop. Which is very likely to happen as I live in a built up area not far from restaurants and such.

I dont know if those pictures of how to bolt wood together are supposed to be poking fun. Of course I knew thats what you do with them.

What I was stuck with is how bolt the horizontals to the uprights, when the horizontals need to be at the same heigh to support the floor of the coop.

Ill do some drawings to explain what I mean.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bear said:


> What I was stuck with is how bolt the horizontals to the uprights, when the horizontals need to be at the same heigh to support the floor of the coop.
> 
> Ill do some drawings to explain what I mean.



When you start with a 4x4 as a vertical, and you screw or bolt 2x4's on the outside of the 4x4, you have plenty of room for the fasteners. 












 





.
.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry Bear I was not poking fun at you with the pics just misunderstood your question. I taught you wanted to connect a horizonal board to a post of somekind using a bolt. Or you could use screws that don't go all the way through the wood post and put the floor on top of the horizonal wood. Joe


----------



## tubachin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Coop designs*

You might be better served doing research on chicken coops. Here is a link to a great chicken site (I'm also a member) which will show you a vast array of coop designs, some that are very simple, some that require the skills of most of the members of this site. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/

Some of these designs might be more in line with your woodworking skills and experience. Hope this helps...

Owner of 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Golden Comets, 1 Barred Rock and 1 Buff Orpington


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I would recomend you do not build that type of pen as mites and parisites can get into the wood and are almost impossible to get rid of (Not good!). 

I sell and rent chook setups as well as make my own pens I build mine using hardwood decking for the framework and polycarbonate sheeting for the sides and roof and *welded wire mesh*. My joinery is dowels. I use a air powered staple gun. This is a fairly simple pen to build and it fits the requirments well. I have attached an image as well as a sketchup model of the main framework. You will need to add a nesting area and some perches to the design.

ps. you will need to download google sketchup to view the plans here is the link http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## shelley.sidney (Oct 30, 2010)

Foxes are real cheeky - sounds like just the thing they would do.


----------



## Bear (Sep 23, 2010)

Just an update..

I want to say thanks for all the advice. The "backyard chickens" website is particularly great, have been glued to that learning things.

I caught the flu and my only workspace is outdoors, so I started building but have been progressing slowly. The more I learn the more logical it seems to NOT make it out of wood.

I am however making out of wood because I had a lot of it already to use, plus I didn't have a source for plastic boards. With all the wood presever and such im applying, and the sheer weight of stuff like sterling board sheets, It does really make me wish I'd designed something lighter and out of plastic!

Aside from this it is turning out pretty well. I will post some pictures when done.


----------



## jimcro55 (Apr 29, 2010)

What did you use as your source for the wire mesh?

I realize I am a little late, but I ordered galvanized 4 x 4 wire cloth from New Jersey...

http://www.bwire.com/

They had a really good price on the stuff I needed for a similar operation, and the stuff has withstood the test of time, 3 years, no rust and no sign of failure at all...

Maybe too little too late, just a tip.


----------



## Wingdo45 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bear said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to build a house for some chickens but have no experience of carpentry besides putting stuff like a garden or some shelves up. These things required no specific carpentry skills, I thought a chicken coop would be easy. And it mostly seems to be.
> 
> ...


I build a 4' X 6' X 6' coop, from a journal, that has been in my family since long before 1865... no hinges, pressure fit doors/windows and costs $600 all in.
If interested, let me know and I'll help out in any way I can.

BTW... it is all rough cut poplar lumber, for its natural resistance to insects, 2" and 3" wood screws and can even be mounted on runners, so they are easily moved with ATV/riding mower.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope he has it built by now, this thread is 2 years + old.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Bear said:


> Thankyou, sorry if I sounded like I was rejecting your advice. I just thought your recommendations for materials may have been based on the idea that this was going to be much larger than it is.
> 
> The whole structure will be less than 4 feet while and 2 feet deep. 3 chickens thats it. Ive looked up factory made coops for up to 6 birds. And they have been a similar size.
> 
> ...


I know that this is an old thread, but if anybody reads this I want them to know that 4x2 is totally inadequate for 3 chickens. I would not put 1 chicken in it.

george


----------

